# V-10 truck pulling



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

has anybody pulled a v-10 at the truck pulls either stick or auto i have a stick so i am courious how you did and what you did to pull good or bad and mods that work and ones that dont i wanna pull my truck but i am nervous and i wanna here some feedback


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

auto transmission is better because with stick you burn clutch quick.

They will pull no problem but you will be enjoy hear V10 rpm to 4,000

Before you do that do you have huge cooling system mount front of radiator for transmission?


----------



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

trucks bone stock and i know alota guys that pull with sticks and they pull great you just gota know how to do it


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

the stick is the best puller. you can slip the clutch to get it moving better. the A/T will overheat quicker.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

bosslover;561989 said:


> has anybody pulled a v-10 at the truck pulls either stick or auto i have a stick so i am courious how you did and what you did to pull good or bad and mods that work and ones that dont i wanna pull my truck but i am nervous and i wanna here some feedback


oh boy here we go again  dont worry ill bring a trailer to bring you home lol


----------



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

ok ben bring the trailer ya i gotta pull at least once to see what she can do i mite smoke the clutch tho o well


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

My truck is stick it work great but what I learn that if you try roll but don't rev engine when use clutch it will worn out fast.


Well I am not sure what best gear I think 2 or 3 gears will be ok but I am not expert in truck puller.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;562233 said:


> oh boy here we go again  dont worry ill bring a trailer to bring you home lol


hahahahahaha.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

bosslover;561989 said:


> has anybody pulled a v-10 at the truck pulls either stick or auto i have a stick so i am courious how you did and what you did to pull good or bad and mods that work and ones that dont i wanna pull my truck but i am nervous and i wanna here some feedback


hey whats that that just flew through your windshield :waving:


----------



## RSieck (Aug 11, 2008)

Just don't slip your clutch for to long. The guys who pull all the time with sticks let their tires do one full rotation while slipping their clutch then they dump it and let it eat. You don't have to worry about getting your tranny hot while pulling 300 feet down the track, your only pulling for about 15 seconds top.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

RSieck;568248 said:


> Just don't slip your clutch for to long. The guys who pull all the time with sticks let their tires do one full rotation while slipping their clutch then they dump it and let it eat. You don't have to worry about getting your tranny hot while pulling 300 feet down the track, your only pulling for about 15 seconds top.


ehh its a little too late for that, you were about 3 weeks to late on that advice for him


----------



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

hahaha i wish i had that adivce 3 weeks ago becuase my tranny got good and hot and made alota junk ill have pics soon


----------



## RSieck (Aug 11, 2008)

Shoot I didn't even see the date!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

haha dont worry bout it.. poor truck got destroyed.


----------



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

heres what happens when you pull a v-10 stick


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Not good lol


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

what the hell happened?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

WOW that serious torquey engine.

we have V10 in F250 I say very fast and will moving quick if smash on gas pedal.


I am say I am shock to see that I never saw before. Was everyone say wow V10 in Ford are very strong than diesel or ?

did you repair this truck? Did engine mount broke then transmission broke?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

More Pics More Pics!!!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

All I can say is......WOW


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I show this to my Dad. he say wow that must be V10 too powerful for that manual transmission.

But He want ask you did you let clutch too fast when rev engine to 4,000 rpm? He say v10 get much torque in 4,528 rpm he say it could say fast grip on clutch sudden snap mount from transmission.


He work Ford in lab engine He say v10 very strong engine.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Holy Crap! Are you the guy whos clutch detonated? My cousin was telling me about a V10 pullin whos clutch detonated and came up through the dash and firewall. Yikes


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol i bet looking back you wish you never tried this.


----------



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

ok yes it was my truck that detenatod at the onieda county fair and it was the fly wheel that came apart not the clutch and i let the clutch out slow at like 3 grand and it heated the fly wheel cherry red when it blew apart the tranys junk and so is the motor i am in the process of getting if fixed. it broke the casting on the back of the block where the alignment dowels are and destroyed the bell housing as the point were the was nothing left and when the trany was removed from the truck there was no bell housing bolts i dont have any more pics for the time ill take some of the tranny out of the truck and post em up and it was a stupid mistake i will never pull again


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Is V10 junk? broke mount? Keep in mind we maybe want that junk v10 parts for our 2001 F250.

We need new both side head since it have bad valve seal so it alway burn oil when it cold and slam on gas much it blow white. 

Now you will try new manual transmission that have 6 speed let us know if mpg is improve with 6 speed or 5 speed.


----------



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

the motor is still good just the block has broke the casting around the dowels the motor mounts are still good and it had a 6 speed before and its getting another 6 speed and the motor will be for sale or parted out if somebody is intrested in a certain part we havnt pulled the motor yet but it will be pulled in the next two weeks i think


----------



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

i got about 14 mpg with the stick


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

omg....................speechless


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE=Dissociative;584231]omg....................speechless[/QUOTE]

thats the same thing i said when he texted me the pic from the track right after it happened...

lol you finally posted the pics... you should edit your post with the pics, not what happens when you pull v10 with stick, its what happens when you have a guy running a modded diesel with double disc clutch tell you what range/gear to run when you have a stock clutch lol

leeson learned now youll know better next time


----------



## bosslover (Jan 19, 2008)

ya ur right ben my truck will be done in like a week


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

I saw the first pic and thought you hit something lol.


----------

